# Jungle Parasite Clear



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello all, I have a few Malawi's with the sunken belly syndrome. All is the same as what the other posts have described...fish is very active, eats like crazy, etc. After reading other posts about sunken belly, I went out and bought the Jungle Parasite Clear.

The directions tell to remove all carbon from filters. I have 2 filters: an Eheim 2215 and an Aquaclear 110. I just did a full clean out of my Eheim filter so i would rather not open it up again until next cleaning. The carbon from my Aquaclear can easily be removed.

Is it necessary to remove the carbon? Would it be ok if I just removed the carbon from the 110?

My other question is: Does this Parasite Clear discolor the water?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi

Unless the carbon is old then I would remove it--otherwise it will absorb the meds you're intending for your fish.

JPC does not discolor the water. 
I would do two-three doses as directed on the package. If you don't start to see some improvemnt in your fish after a few weeks then you'll want to switch to an antibiotic as sometimes a sunken belly indicates an internal bacterial infection. Most of the time tho its parasites. 
Bump up your partial water change schedule for the next few weeks: try to fit in 2-3 partial water changes a week working around any medication schedule. It will help.

Robin


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you Robin. I guess I'll have to pop the top on the Eheim. That carbon is only a couple of days old.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Yea carbon will remove meds quick. Why do you think meds are nessessary? Are your fish losing wait? Not gaining wait? Does the feces look normal? Not white and stringy? Most jungle meds dont help anything. If the problem is intestinal flagellates or worms of some sort topical meds wont help. Internal parisites are rare in long kept fish. If you wonna basic dewormer try piparazine citrate. Easy to use and tolorated very well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I was worried about internal parasites. Like my post says, I realized that a few of my malawi's have a sucken belly. they eat like crazy and they are showing great color. Feces is normal

I read other posts about the same and the Parasite Clear was recommended.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

On the back of the bottle of parasite clear does it tell what's in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

yes, praziquantel, diflubenzuron, metronidazole, and acriflavine


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

When fish have a sunken bellly sometimes, especially if you've just gotten the fish, it just means they need a few weeks of being fed the proper diet--in other words: they just gotta eat.

But if the fish continue to have a sunken look despite good care and feeding then its usually either internal parasites or an internal bacterial infection. What kind of parasites? What kind of bacterial infection?? We can't know for certain without looking at a sample under a microscope so we make our best guess based on what it USUALLY is and also what USUALLY works. Bloat, (a condition thought to be caused by intestinal flagellates that have gotton out of control) seems to respond well to JPC.

Jungle Parasite Clear is a good choice here because it contains ingredients that are effective against internal parasites, and also against some bacterial infections. It won't cure everything but without knowing exactly what you're dealing with it casts a wide net and we've had good feedback from members on its effectiveness.

If you don't see improvement after treating with JPC then you might try feeding your fish metronidasole soaked food OR switching to the combo of Maracyn and Maracyn-two.

The fact that your fish are still eating is a good sign and also buys you a little time to find the right treatment/med. Make sure you fit in as many partial water changes as possible using a good quality declorinator.

And yea, I hate opening up my Eheim, too. It's a great filter but I can't ever seem to service it without needing to wash the floor afterwards. . .

Robin


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Robin. I'm gonna give it a try. I use the Prime declorinator


----------



## bluemoori (Feb 7, 2009)

How are your fish doing? 
I currently have a few with sunken bellies as well.
I hope your cichlids pull through.


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah any updates. im on day 2 with the jungle parastie clear. im just following as the directions say


----------

